# Tying the Tuna Knot



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Tying the Tuna Knot . . .

*http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/techniques/rigs-and-tips/basic-knots-tuna-knot*






Tight Lines !


----------



## bcan5555 (Nov 5, 2021)

great tying.


----------

